

The 4 Metrics of User Acquisition and the Customer Bull’s Eye - brezina
http://www.mattbrezina.com/blog/2009/12/the-4-metrics-of-user-acquisition-and-the-customer-bull%E2%80%99s-eye/

======
gsaines
Very well done, we have long wanted to build something like this for our site,
and it's awesome to see that someone has implemented the idea so beautifully.
And thanks a lot for including some real numbers. That kind of transparency is
really appreciated by fellow entrepreneurs.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I like the way you layed out the metrics on the dashboard. Very well thought
out. We can defiantly work something like this into our system. Do you use
graphs with this data also or just numeric data?

Robots, lol.

~~~
brezina
we graph the data too. Like cohorts. We graph cohorts by date of install, by
build number, and eventually by other metrics that can effect retention.

------
tristanh
great post! :)

